# b5 V6 mysterious oil leak



## bavareze (Sep 15, 2009)

Hello,

Passat B5 with ~ 120k miles, V6, auto trans.

Burnt oil smell inside the car while driving. After a stop, I see oil dripping, towards the right side of the engine compartment. A close examination revealed that oil comes on the two metal pipes that eventually go by the oil pan and then connect to the radiator. 

However, the source of oil is way above and can't really be determined by looking under the car. I replaced the valve cover gaskets hoping this will be the fix but actually didn't change anything.

Anybody had this problem before? Ideas? Thanks


----------



## _Phenom_ (Feb 12, 2010)

Well my PCV valve on my vr6 would leak like a civ when it got all clogged up and ****ty. Maybe try that? I just switched to a catch can. Also, valve cover gaskets it seems are a popular maintenance item for these cars...


----------



## bavareze (Sep 15, 2009)

*solved*

actually it was coming from the camshaft chain tensioners... solved!


----------

